# noisy Pots



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, I already build five pedalpcb effects: Kliche, Brown Betty, Triangulum, Tyrian Distorion and Dwarven Hammer

I am experiencing problems with the pots, in two of this build the brown betty and the tyrian dist., when I use the pots it sounds like a scratch, 

is there a right or wrong way to place them or handle them?

I am careful to place the pots and this are brand new, any help i greatly appreciated.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 24, 2019)

Where are you getting these pots from, new ones shouldn't be making this kind of noise.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Where are you getting these pots from, new ones shouldn't be making this kind of noise.


tayda


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 24, 2019)

ErickPulido said:


> tayda


I've never had that issue with Tayda pots.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

Maybe the way I do it, I place the pots in the enclosure first then I press the PCB in and later I solder it


----------



## zgrav (Oct 24, 2019)

The way you place the pots before soldering them is good.  I don't think that would be the cause of the problem you describe.   You are describing the sounds that old pots can make when they get dirty or start to wear out.  Cleaning them with contact cleaner (or maybe IPA, in a pinch) can help.  Check out some of these links:  https://www.google.com/search?q=how...ome..69i57.12812j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

zgrav said:


> The way you place the pots before soldering them is good.  I don't think that would be the cause of the problem you describe.   You are describing the sounds that old pots can make when they get dirty or start to wear out.  Cleaning them with contact cleaner (or maybe IPA, in a pinch) can help.  Check out some of these links:  https://www.google.com/search?q=how...ome..69i57.12812j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


thanks, It is weird that only two of my build have this issue and are the ones with more pots (brand new from tayda)


----------



## zgrav (Oct 24, 2019)

Make sure when you put the pots in the enclosure that you do not have any little metal pieces left in it from drilling the holes.  Those particle might be able to get inside a pot and cause the noises you are describing.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

I do, I always check, Might be when I tighten the pots in place and the nuts 


zgrav said:


> Make sure when you put the pots in the enclosure that you do not have any little metal pieces left in it from drilling the holes.  Those particle might be able to get inside a pot and cause the noises you are describing.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 24, 2019)

You may have just gotten a few pots from Tayda that were bad.  You should try cleaning them to see if that helps.  You will need to take everything out of your enclosure, but you don't have to take the pots off of the board.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

zgrav said:


> You may have just gotten a few pots from Tayda that were bad.  You should try cleaning them to see if that helps.  You will need to take everything out of your enclosure, but you don't have to take the pots off of the board.


thank you I'll follow your advice inf it doesn't work I'll change the pots


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 24, 2019)

Also let Tayda know, they will most certainly send you some new ones.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 24, 2019)

There’s a difference between DC noise and mechanical noise from pots. I’d eliminate the possibility of DC noise before assuming that it is caused by mechanical issues. This gets into decoupling and other things... not sure if that’s what’s happening, but I did want to offer an alternate explanation.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 24, 2019)

benny_profane said:


> There’s a difference between DC noise and mechanical noise from pots. I’d eliminate the possibility of DC noise before assuming that it is caused by mechanical issues. This gets into decoupling and other things... not sure if that’s what’s happening, but I did want to offer an alternate explanation.



What suggestions would you make to test for that problem and fix it?    I'm not sure I've seen that issue come up with pots before.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 24, 2019)

zgrav said:


> What suggestions would you make to test for that problem and fix it?    I'm not sure I've seen that issue come up with pots before.


I wouldn't really expect this to be the case with a well-designed circuit and quality components, but it could be caused by an electrolytic coupling cap leaking DC or a bad grounding situation (_please someone verify what I'm saying here..._). I believe the easiest way to rule this out would be to power the circuit and test for DC voltage across the potentiometers (particularly with the pot wiper).


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

I 


benny_profane said:


> I wouldn't really expect this to be the case with a well-designed circuit and quality components, but it could be caused by an electrolytic coupling cap leaking DC or a bad grounding situation (_please someone verify what I'm saying here..._). I believe the easiest way to rule this out would be to power the circuit and test for DC voltage across the potentiometers (particularly with the pot wiper).


the problem is mechanical because I turn the pot and sounds as if it is an old pot


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 24, 2019)

Try some DeoxIT ...use this on my old Rocktron units , the input-output level pots always get scratchy. It's like a 6 month thing to do on them ..  I  know they are new pots but there only .59 cents so quality is iffy.

I done this on my T.D pedal pot...forget which one but it worked

Mike



https://imgur.com/hLSpG3X




https://imgur.com/YHqROyZ


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks man


----------

